

It's Time To Kill Google Voice - marshc1
http://gizmodo.com/its-time-to-kill-google-voice-508956713?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
byoung2
One app that makes Google Voice much more useful is GrooveIP
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gvoip&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gvoip&hl=en)).
It routes calls over VoIP instead of using your phone's minutes. It also makes
using a tablet to make calls feasible.

